# UFC 62 CHUCK LIDDELL VS RENATO SOBRAL discuss



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

*UFC 62 CHUCK LIDDELL VS RENATO SOBRAL *

UFC 62 Discussion of the Chuck Liddell vs Renato Sobral bout.

Because of the high-level of attention this one-fight will be receiving, I decided we could have a separate sticky "OFFICIAL" thread for this one fight. 

*Bet on this fight:*
Liddell vs Sobral Betting

Discuss away!


----------



## Ex-Battousai (Jul 6, 2006)

The iceman all the way if he keeps it standing its a definate victory and definately a good beating.:thumbsup:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Ill will deff pick the iceman too. I can see this fight bein like the liddel horn fight. UNless babalu changed his game plan and wants to come out swinning, which i doubt he will. But either way hopefully this is a good match.. GO CHUCK


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Chuck Liddell by a landslide. I don't care where the fight goes. Whether it goes the distance, or to the ground, or standing. Chuck Liddell wins. I promise. Probably in the second round, due to KO.


----------



## Octagon Girl (Jul 10, 2006)

Poor Babalu...just doesn't seem fair. Maybe Chuck'll kick him in the head again lol. :laugh:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know. Everyone knows how fighters evolve over time. Granted, Liddell is a *BEAST* in the stand up game, and yeah - one shot will put you to bed. But, Babalu is on a 10-fight win streak, 10 fights - that a lot in a row to win guys...and not to mention, he is a snake on the ground, with *GREAT* submissions. So this bad boy could go either way to tell you the truth. Should be interesting.


----------



## cro.cop123 (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't wait for this one! Babalu has been on a tear lately and has looked really good. Chuck is going to cause a lot of trouble for him though. If Randy could not get Chuck down and keep him down in their last two fights, I don't see Babalu doing it either. That is going to lead to a tko win for Liddell.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Alot of you dont give Babalu the respect he deserves, he has very dangerous standup he has a great submission game and he is always well conditioned, if Chuck doesnt come prepared it could be a very bad night for him.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i dont see this fight going much different thatn the 1st one...but i hop e chuck isnt lookin ahead to wandy, cuz thats a mistake..babalu is too good to look past..if chuck got his head on strait he 'll win by tko in the 3rd round


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Babalu is one of the few who I hope won't be scared to take him down. This is the match i wanted to see and have been screaming for - Babalu all the way baby


----------



## crazykaty (Jul 3, 2006)

My prediction is Chuck in the first round --- Big knock- out!!!!


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Where is moldy? :laugh:. He'd probably ban all of you right now for saying Chuck is going to beat Babalu by a landslide lol. I think Chuck will win in the second round TKO. All of Babalus fights have ended on the ground by submission. Chuck has never been put to the ground since UFC 43 and also has never tapped out in his whole career. Babalu is screwed again.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I'll have Chuck for the win in the 2nd round by KO!*


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

What makes me mad is no one is giving renato a chance. All they talk about is when chuck beats him he fights wand. What if he loses. Chuck isn't unbeatable. I think renato will win.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Confrontation said:


> Where is moldy? :laugh:. He'd probably ban all of you right now for saying Chuck is going to beat Babalu by a landslide lol. I think Chuck will win in the second round TKO. All of Babalus fights have ended on the ground by submission. Chuck has never been put to the ground since UFC 43 and also has never tapped out in his whole career. Babalu is screwed again.


You guys are all lucky i'm in a good mood or ban. Massive bans. LOL


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Go Babalu!!!!*

I love the match up. Should be a great fight if Babalu's chin can hold up. The problem with taking Chuck down is that you have to absorb SO MANY shots on the way in. It seems that if he is taken down, nobody can keep him there long enough to work the submission. Someone mentioned earlier that Chuck has never tapped but Horn sure did put him to sleep. Granted, that was a long time ago before Chuck knew how much his chin could take. I think Babalu is strong enough on his feet that he should be patient for his take downs. I like the fact that Chuck never seems as if he is just "defending" the title, like Sylvia over AA, but rather is always the aggressor.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i kinda smell a boil over here. History often tells you some upsets can be ripe for the taking. Chuck has been living the good life, hasnt fought in a while and maybe could be looking past Babalu. Babalu is very very good and given enough of a chance he could easily win.

Their last fight means nothing anymore. I hope Chuck wins but i just aint sure.


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

OMG Liddell is gonna hand Babalu his @ss on a silver platter. And I'm really hoping he does cuz then i wanna see Liddell get his @ss handed to him by Wanderlei ' the aze murderer" Silva. LoL thats what i can't wait for. Picture it the pride middleweight champ and the ufc lightheavyweight champ, sweetness.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Wombatsu said:


> i kinda smell a boil over here. History often tells you some upsets can be ripe for the taking. Chuck has been living the good life, hasnt fought in a while and maybe could be looking past Babalu. Babalu is very very good and given enough of a chance he could easily win.
> 
> Their last fight means nothing anymore. I hope Chuck wins but i just aint sure.


I agree with everything but chuck winning. I think he will look past babalu towards wanderlie. Bad idea.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

moldy said:


> I agree with everything but chuck winning. I think he will look past babalu towards wanderlie. Bad idea.


*True. Don't look past Babalu, stay focused or you will lose.*


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

The only way sobral is winning this fight is if chuck comes to the octagon drunk and he could still throw a punch and put sobral to sleep. As for wanderli beating chuck I not to sure. Sure wanderli has quick punches and powerful knees but how many times does chuck actually let anyone get him in the clinch. It will be close but it going to be chuck.


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Soleks said:


> The only way sobral is winning this fight is if chuck comes to the octagon drunk and he could still throw a punch and put sobral to sleep. As for wanderli beating chuck I not to sure. Sure wanderli has quick punches and powerful knees but how many times does chuck actually let anyone get him in the clinch. It will be close but it going to be chuck.



yea i Give the victory in the next fight to Chuck, but he will have too much trouble with Wanderlai. And yes he can get him in the clinch, Wand's clench is faster than most dudes who fought Chuck. I think he will be overwhelmed by Wandy and lose. IMO.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

DIESEL said:


> I don't know. Everyone knows how fighters evolve over time. Granted, Liddell is a *BEAST* in the stand up game, and yeah - one shot will put you to bed. But, Babalu is on a 10-fight win streak, 10 fights - that a lot in a row to win guys...and not to mention, he is a snake on the ground, with *GREAT* submissions. So this bad boy could go either way to tell you the truth. Should be interesting.


I agree, Chuck is a badass but you cant count Babalu out of this one, he is a great fighter.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i have a difficult time seeing babalu winning..some of you are picking bablu to win..tell me one thing..how??? is he gonna submit him?? how is he gonna do that if he cant take him down?? this fight is gonna be a strikefest, and we all know who that favors..i agree with whoever said this will be like liddel horn 2..not quite so one sided but similar..and than chuck will fight wandy, and with only the 5 min rounds that the ufc has that will favor chuck as will the cage which he didnt have in the loss to rampage..man did chuck gas in that fight..in pride i take wandy ..but guees wat this fight is in the ufc..chuck 4th round tko


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

Horn, before he fought Liddell, said he wanted to stand up and bang with him. Randy said the same thing i believ. But Babalu isn't stupid like that. He knows that Chuck's ground game is far inferior to his. He should risk getting KOed for the sake of the take down. Cuz if he doesn't he'll get KOed if he tries to strike with him anyway. 
I wanna see Chuck TAP!


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

I hate Chuck and I hate the poor organizing of UFC and the announcement of Chuck's matches. They have to piss off Renato Sobral by saying "If, Chuck beats Sobral he gets to fight Silva". This will probably make Chuck come out with a lot of intensity. I hate Chuck and tired of seeing him and Hughes being poster boy champions and dominating. I wish Renato could beat Chuck but he just won't. Renato is one of my favourite light heavyweights but it just won't happen. Chuck has great takedown defense and has also never submitted. All of Renato's UFC victories are submissions on the ground. Against guys who strike like Chuck, Renato is fried meat. I'm pissed too.


----------



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

i never bet against chuck... its just that simple.


----------



## kobra ki (May 7, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> FEDOR WOULD BEAT TYSON IN HIS PRIME IN LESS THAN TWO MINUTES...NO DOUBT!!!!
> 
> I don't care about the chuck vs. babula thing but noboby stood against tyson in his prime and lasted. Granted, if a 6'7 guy could duck under Mike's punches, and take a single leg. I'd give odds. But don't for a second think that Iron Mike couldn't break the jaw of Fedor just like he did Andrew Golota.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Spartan said:


> I hate Chuck and I hate the poor organizing of UFC and the announcement of Chuck's matches. They have to piss off Renato Sobral by saying "If, Chuck beats Sobral he gets to fight Silva". This will probably make Chuck come out with a lot of intensity. I hate Chuck and tired of seeing him and Hughes being poster boy champions and dominating. I wish Renato could beat Chuck but he just won't. Renato is one of my favourite light heavyweights but it just won't happen. Chuck has great takedown defense and has also never submitted. All of Renato's UFC victories are submissions on the ground. Against guys who strike like Chuck, Renato is fried meat. I'm pissed too.


Do not count Sobral out. There is pressure on Chuck to come out of this fight injury free with the title around his waist. Chuck needs everything to go right in this match for that to happen and the pressure could get to him. Then if Sobral capitilizes when Liddell makes a mistake, he could win this thing.


----------



## Tomy (Jul 23, 2006)

i want sobrel to put him out it better be a good fight and his stand up has improved i wouldnt be surprised if chuck tko him though


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

Heres a thought. What if babalu gets hurt in training? do you think Tito would take the fight? He sure has talked a lot of smack. I think Chuck will do what he did at ufc 40 and nail babalu again. I'm not saying we won't all say it was a lucky hit or whatever but Chuck is on a roll and at the top of his game. He will roll past babalu and on to silva for the true test. Win or lose he gets to kick tito's ass to kick off the new year.
I see Chuck in the first round. It will be a better fight than the tito fight but the Silva fight could be the fight of the year 
thats my two cents


----------



## serrajitsu (Jun 14, 2006)

you have to take into consideration that in order for the fight to go to the ground, babalu has to take chuck down, and im not sure how good babalu's takedowns are, but i know for sure that chuck liddels take down defense is unbelievable, its VERY hard to take liddell to the ground. so in that case im giving the fight to liddell by knockout because standing up, liddell is untouchable


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

I want Chuck to win. I do hope it is a good fight with lots of good punches thrown. I want to see chuck get into some trouble, but still come out the winner without a stinking decision


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Babalu has a stand up game without a doubt. Obviously Chucks is better. The only way Babalu can beat Chuck is by getting Chuck to the ground and (keyword here) KEEPING him on the ground, which is not an easy task to accomplish. I'm for Babalu, although if Babalu did win, I'd still want to see the Liddel vs Silva fight anyhow.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

i can honestly say id be happy either way, i like both firghters the same, id love to see chuck win by being the agressor and not only defending his title but fighting hard for it, then id love to see him fight wandy with th same intentions.

However i like rento and i love seeing a grappling guy submit a stand up guy


----------



## MMAisAwesome (Jul 28, 2006)

Chuck will go on to win its a good match up for him but he will lose to silva


----------



## Bush (Jul 28, 2006)

*Chuck The Greatest*

Chuck will go on defending the title for a few more UFC's yet. I think he has some sort of unhumane power the way he can floor oponents with what looks like the least amount of effort. Even if this fight with babalu goes to the ground I think it will be hard for Sobral to keep Chuck down there and even if he does Chuck has a great ground game himself. Bring on Silva!!


----------



## bAD_K (Jul 11, 2006)

serrajitsu said:


> you have to take into consideration that in order for the fight to go to the ground, babalu has to take chuck down, and im not sure how good babalu's takedowns are, but i know for sure that chuck liddels take down defense is unbelievable, its VERY hard to take liddell to the ground. so in that case im giving the fight to liddell by knockout because standing up, liddell is untouchable


randy couture body slammed chuck and took him to the ground like 4 times in one fight lol


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

down4thecount said:


> *Yes...Chuck does have the ability of "Flooring his opponents with the least amount of effort"
> 
> But it's NOT his "Unhuman Power" that comes through for him.
> It's his thumb that tends to miraculously find peoples eyeballs in 95% of his fights!!!*


 that may be one of the dumbest posts I have ever read. Give the guy an ounce of credit. He may not be the most interesting fighter I have ever seen but he can throw a punch. and take one as well.


----------



## Bush (Jul 28, 2006)

Couldn't have put it better myself. You have to show some sort of respect for Chuck as he will end up as a hall of famer.


----------



## Thakkus (Jul 9, 2006)

Everybody listen up...

Im call'n it right now...

Babalu by tap out.


----------



## yellow man (Jun 27, 2006)

Babalu will win by submisson almost no dout in my mind. sorry chuck but ur going to scream in pain


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

yellow man said:


> Babalu will win by submisson almost no dout in my mind. sorry chuck but ur going to scream in pain


HAHAHA plz



BTW updated news < tHIago Alves is out due to injury so Nick Diaz will take his spot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SOURCE SHERDOG.COM


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

You all must be drunk.. UFC Talks about Babalu like he's undefeated since his fight with Chuck, when he's NOT. He's lost several times is several differant fighting orgainizations. You all HOPE that Babalu wins, but you all KNOW that Chuck is going to put him down.


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

NO WAY...chuck is goin to win this fight no matter what it takes,so back off all u babalu fans(lol)xox---HOLLA


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rip..renato Babalu Sobral.......sorry Babalu Fans But This Is Gonna Look Alot Like Horn Liddell 2


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> You all must be drunk.. UFC Talks about Babalu like he's undefeated since his fight with Chuck, when he's NOT. He's lost several times is several differant fighting orgainizations. You all HOPE that Babalu wins, but you all KNOW that Chuck is going to put him down.



What organizations? And if they werent MMA then it doesnt count towards what the UFC says about his career as they're only talking about MMA bouts.


----------



## yellow man (Jun 27, 2006)

sobral is going to beat chuck thats what i personaly belive sorry. at 205 u cant just box sooner or later ur going to the ground and i belive this might be the fight. and yes he has good takedown def but you cant win them all


----------



## aubdoggy (Aug 12, 2006)

*any news on where to see smaller events*

im looking for a site where I can find local fights, or smaller shows in socal, vegas. I am interested in MMA of course, but also kickboxing, middle to top tier boxing. If anyone has any news on events in the inland, la, san diego those would be the best for me.
aubs


----------



## aubdoggy (Aug 12, 2006)

*UFC 63, GSP is out, PENN is in*

Its official BJ penn is replacing GSP because of a groin pull. I don't know what to think about this. Im actually going to the fight, and I was pysched. I think GSP was the top dog in the world. I also think BJ penn did way more damage to GSP in their last fight and if it had gone five like it should have, that BJ probably would have pulled it out. What's everyones thoughts on the lineup. I have read that Mike Swick is going to fight David Louiseau. I think swick is one of the top fighters regardless of the show. I called the Diego Sanchez victory, and Im happy he finally swung on someone, but I think Karo was ovarrated, but still a good fighter. I would like to see Diego beat GSP or Penn before he gets a shot at Hughes. I think the logical order would be for the winner of the Hughes vs Penn brawl to automatically take on GSP. If Hughes loses then GSP is going to get an automatic title shot. I think Diego should have to fight GSP or the loser of the title fight before even being considered for a shot.
aubs


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I see no way chuck could lose he is the top dog in his weight class


----------



## crazykaty (Jul 3, 2006)

The "IceMan" all the way!!!!!!!!! Sobral has been training, but, I don't think anything is gonna' save him!! I think Chuck is gonna' take him out in the very beginning of the 2nd round. Don't know why. That's just the way I see it happening!!


----------



## subartist (Aug 20, 2006)

Chuck all the way!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

crazykaty said:


> The "IceMan" all the way!!!!!!!!! Sobral has been training, but, I don't think anything is gonna' save him!! I think Chuck is gonna' take him out in the very beginning of the 2nd round. Don't know why. That's just the way I see it happening!!


well to Sobral's credit he did only loose to fedor by decision if I recall.. and I think chuck would lose to fedor as well.. so its hard to saylast how he did against Fedor, granted he did very little offensively.. we know he can take a beating.. so this should be a good fight.. unless one of the fighters is somehow unpreparded for the fight..


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I hope Babalu finds a good spot on the ground because he is gonna get KO'd.*


----------



## Papa John (May 24, 2006)

*I am biased but I think there will be an upset here tonight..*

I am biased, but I think there will be an upset here tonight....
I am on my computer..but in Rio...where Babalu lives...and I train at Gracie Barra...same place he does...but I train in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

I would be there tonight..but today I had to compete in the International Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Masters and Seniors World Championships. 

I am from the US...just train here a few months out of the year..but I have gotton to know Renato.. and even spoke to him via radio last night....

He says he is going to surprise a lot of people..."He told me before he left Rio..two weeks ago..that he would get him down..and end the fight with a rear-naked choke....

But for those still thinking of betting on this fight...he told me last night that he was worried about his little girl...who is with him in the US.. She was very sick...and he was upset about that...might effect him...I don't know

I love the guy....but not enough experience with real fighting to have a pro opinion like all of the guys who sit on the sidelines and "know"...I just know the guy has a hell of a heart and I think there could be a big upset instore.

Popa John


----------



## Shadowslan (Aug 24, 2006)

I hope sobral will win but only because it would be an amazing twist.

But I also think that if lidell goes to the ground, it's the end. However, if he does not go down, it will obviously be chuck on top in the end.


----------



## Papa John (May 24, 2006)

*Agree*

It is Chucks standup defense that is awesome. But last summer when I got my Brown belt at Gracie Barra...While everyone was congradulatin me ..Babalu came over to me and said, "Let's see!"....challenging me... and demonstrated his takedown ability to me...lol...as well as a lot more..of course that was all in a sporting "wrestling session"

The problem here in Rio is you can't get UFC anywhere.....it is not available on any pay per view....anywhere in the country Brazil..that is....

So I am desparate to know anything...


----------



## punishmentgrl (Aug 27, 2006)

I say Babalu will take him!!
Sorry u cant see it papa john, i cant either.  my husband is watching at a friends. is supposed to call with results.


----------



## cj652006 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Babalu*

I believe Babalu will take Chuck to the ground and either armbar him or do a rear naked choke. Babalu all the way!


----------



## Papa John (May 24, 2006)

*I'm going crazy......lol*

I have a lot of BJJ and MMA fighters here in Rio to call....lol as soon as I find out anything.


----------



## big_steve (Aug 27, 2006)

*Chuck*

dang chuck won by tko


----------



## crazykaty (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, I knew it would happen!! When Babalu started chargin' after Chuck, I knew it wouldn't take long for Chuck to take him out!!!


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

Chuck didn't win that fight. Babalu lost. Babalu made a rookie mistake and got over anxious. Very disapointing performance by Babalu.


----------



## matarva (Jul 1, 2006)

*Babalu*

Babalu is now known as Mamalu


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

gduff2 said:


> Chuck didn't win that fight. Babalu lost. Babalu made a rookie mistake and got over anxious. Very disapointing performance by Babalu.


I am pretty sure it is a win for chuck.. but I know what you mean... but that is the sign of a good champion.. being able to capitalize on a mistake when one is made... at this level there are no excuses...


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

What the hell happened to Babalu?, i cant believe it was him fighting/losing like that! I beleived Chuck would win but not that easy. As soon as the fight started Babalu did not show any talent other than a good chin, i think Babalu had already beaten himself in the dressing room.
Well done to Chuck though.


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

i am soooooooo glad that "The iceman" won the fight & that Griffin won also


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

Grotty said:


> What the hell happened to Babalu?, i cant believe it was him fighting/losing like that! I beleived Chuck would win but not that easy. As soon as the fight started Babalu did not show any talent other than a good chin, i think Babalu had already beaten himself in the dressing room.
> Well done to Chuck though.


when chuck was backing up he kept looking @ him to find the punch that would put him out.soon all babalu could do was try to defend himself.im glad that chuck won.ive got to give babalu credit tho for waiting for 5yrs. to have fight chuck again.


----------



## DarkChild (Jun 5, 2006)

YouTube - ufc 62 chuck liddel vs renato babalu sobral


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

down4thecount said:


> Bush said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck will go on defending the title for a few more UFC's yet. I think he has some sort of unhumane power the way he can floor oponents with what looks like the least amount of effort.
> ...


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

That eye poke thing has been so old for so long its not even worth replying to. I can see why the Chuck haters find it as a good exuse to bring up when their favorites loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooose everytime they step in there with him. Not saying it hasnt happened but there is no use in repeating other peoples statement just coz its convinient. 

Like Bush said 
``But it's NOT his "Unhuman Power" that comes through for him.
It's his thumb that tends to miraculously find peoples eyeballs in 95% of his fights!!!´´,

I must have read that line like 100 times by now and its just puts a  to my face each time the loooooooooooooooooooosers fan writes it


----------



## Iceman_wins (Sep 2, 2006)

*Chuck is the best in the buissness!*



Octagon Girl said:


> Poor Babalu...just doesn't seem fair. Maybe Chuck'll kick him in the head again lol. :laugh:


seeing chuck kick sobral in the face and knocking him out was the highlight of my year!:laugh: that was soo freaking funny!


----------



## Iceman_wins (Sep 2, 2006)

Chuck is the best in the buissness there is no way he will ever lose to sobral!


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Sobral lost to sobral. He rushed in there and he shouldn't have. I'm not saying he can beat chuck for sure. But he would do better if he would let chuck come to him and work a takedown not chace him around the ring like he did.


----------

